
Rounds aims to expunge 'offensive' Native American laws - protomyth
http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/rounds-aims-to-expunge-offensive-native-american-laws/article/2613604
======
highdesertmuse
I would expect many department heads and politicians are taking inventory of
obsolete or outdated laws and regulations that can be repealed aor taken off
the book. Federal agencies in particular, in compliance with the "add one,
remove two" EO on new regulations must be compiling exhaustive lists of regs
that can be served up to "pay for" new regs.

